# Halloween/2012/Michael's



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Spookmaster


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Spookmaster said:


> Was talking to an employee at Micheal's, and was told that next Friday, the 27th, is the day ALL the Halloween items will be released...at least in upstate NY. Just saying.
> 
> Spookmaster


 isnt that 2 early?but i dont care i been waiting 2 see the new props i hope they do that also here at seattle washington


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> isnt that 2 early?but i dont care i been waiting 2 see the new props i hope they do that also here at seattle washington


LOL NEVER TO EARLY!! I hope they do it here in Indiana too.LOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Haunted Nana said:


> LOL NEVER TO EARLY!! I hope they do it here in Indiana too.LOL


Right. All the stores need to take a cue


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

I hope they release thier halloween stuff down here in Florida that day. I guess I know what I'll be doing the 27th with paycheck in hand and my wife rolling her eyes at me.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been to 2 thrift stores that have "Christmas in July". Ah, what about Halloween? In, ohhh, June? Perhaps?

Can't wait till Michaels gets all their stuff out!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oooooooo and on my Birthday too!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> isnt that 2 early?but i dont care i been waiting 2 see the new props i hope they do that also here at seattle washington


Not too early at all. It used to come out before fourth of July the last couple years, so it is quite late this time around


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I was just at Michaels yesterday for my cake goods adn noticed some little stuff out. They had a whole section in the front of the store cleared out, so its looking hopeful here in Ohio.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't wait for spookytown!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

My local Micheal's has already cleared the shelves off and made the room for Halloween items..... Can't wait


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm not optimisitc. I remember Michaels used to carry some nice stuff, even decent animatronics. Last year it was all glittery crap, and the same stuff they've carried for the past several years. Even the nice resin tombstones were not that good. It's good for a quick and early Halloween fix but I haven't bought anything there in the past couple years except some foam skulls.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Spookmaster for this information. My nearest Micheal's gets shipments in on Tuesday and Wednesday so I think I will call on Wednesday and check it out Friday. I will try to take pics but if others get their before me don't be afraid to post them


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Excited! Thanks


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

every year we end up with a pretty neat candle or two from Michael's... not great for outdoor decorations but they are pretty wicked for inside! (grab your 40% off coupons!!)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

xrockonx911 said:


> (grab your 40% off coupons!!)


And if you've got a smartphone, grab the Michael's app. You'll never be without coupons again. (Still got to wait around for those good ones though.)


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I doubt it'll be that soon for my area. Memphis probably won't get anything until September.


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

The closest Michaels to me is 18 miles away, but tomorrow a brand new Michaels is opening 9 miles away (FINALLY a Michaels in the city of their Headquarters!) I am going and I will be very curious to see how the seasonal isle is stocked since they're starting with a clean slate.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> LOL NEVER TO EARLY!! I hope they do it here in Indiana too.LOL


IKR HALLOWEEN IS NEVER 2 EARLY AND IM SICK THAT NOW STORES A STOCKING CHRISTMAS STUFF AND AT LATE OCTOBER POOF HALLOWEEN IS gone i hate how they have 2 do that i was about 2 buy some stuff at target and the only thing left was costumes


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

msgatorslayer said:


> I've been to 2 thrift stores that have "Christmas in July". Ah, what about Halloween? In, ohhh, June? Perhaps?
> 
> Can't wait till Michaels gets all their stuff out!


ikr here at this nearby firework store they had a christmas inflatable i was like what? why are some people so crazy about christmas in july?i used 2 though but now im not im been actually liked halloween way better then any holiday i saw a floating gemmy crank ghost and the floating ghost without moving arms


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantastic - thanks for posting the info *Spookmaster*! Was just there yesterday & spoke to the manager who said the first week of August for us here in B/N. She was excited they're going to have more room to display the Spooky Town since they've moved to a new, bigger store. Very excited!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I was at Michaels on Friday. They were actually in the process of unpacking some stuff. All I saw was the small wooden coffins, a paintable cardboard witch hat, and those kidrobot looking toys you can pain. In another section they had a few things up. They had the glittered words "wicked" and "beware" with crows on them. They also had some little ornaments- a "creepy," "spooky," witch, and pumpkin. They had a cheesy looking skull and some raven statues. They had some cylindrical potion bottles with labels like always and they had some cool hanging ones. Here is what I bought.

And the cashier said by next Saturday it would all be out. 



































This bottle had a cheesy black and white gingham ribbon too, but I ripped it off and just kept and re-tied the black one on.


----------



## DangersAhead (Sep 28, 2010)

is there a Michaels close to me in port huron mi i have yest to see one thinking i may have to make a trip down to detroit are to get to one i believe

DA


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

blueczarina said:


> I was at Michaels on Friday. They were actually in the process of unpacking some stuff. All I saw was the small wooden coffins, a paintable cardboard witch hat, and those kidrobot looking toys you can pain. In another section they had a few things up. They had the glittered words "wicked" and "beware" with crows on them. They also had some little ornaments- a "creepy," "spooky," witch, and pumpkin. They had a cheesy looking skull and some raven statues. They had some cylindrical potion bottles with labels like always and they had some cool hanging ones. Here is what I bought.
> 
> And the cashier said by next Saturday it would all be out.
> 
> ...




Ugh. Theyve had these things for the past 2 years. I really hope they have some new styled merch this year.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Found these today. More of the same ole, same ole. I agree, Shadowbat. We need some new things from Michaels.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

msgatorslayer said:


> View attachment 118400
> View attachment 118399
> 
> 
> Found these today. More of the same ole, same ole. I agree, Shadowbat. We need some new things from Michaels.


meh they need gemmy back!!!!!!like 4real whats in there minds?ruin halloween?or what?they need new stuff!!!!!i hope joan's has halloween already


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Shellyfish said:


> The closest Michaels to me is 18 miles away, but tomorrow a brand new Michaels is opening 9 miles away (FINALLY a Michaels in the city of their Headquarters!) I am going and I will be very curious to see how the seasonal isle is stocked since they're starting with a clean slate.


Just to update, the brand new Michael's didn't have any Halloween beyond what has already been posted here. I thought maybe they wouldn't put out stuff they're getting ready to clear out, but they had an aisle that had nothing but sparsely placed fall flower arrangements. On the up side I did get a free sample of mod podge.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah, they do need to change it up. i wasn't that impressed with most of what i did see and the big skull statue i saw looked cheap and gaudy.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Called my location today and they said should be out by Friday! I'll be calling daily checking now!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i kinda like the cardboard skulls like i could hange them and add led candles


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

would be nice if they stocked more Gemmy props like they did in years past.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh man, this is going to be a bad yet for me at Michaels between wedding stuff and Halloween! I'm so excited it will be out soon! I know where I'm going this weekend


----------



## smiggles (Jul 23, 2012)

A few things out on the end cap here in CA. I have already made my 1st purchase. A skeleton lady in a victorian style dress complete with feather hat.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I can tell you the Michael's here had NONE of the items pictured above. I would just about KILL to get my hands on some of those paper mache skull masks! NEED THEM NOW! We also had none of the items pictured in Blue's post, not a one of them. 

My local Michael's has a few Fall things out, no Halloween stuff yet.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

smiggles said:


> A few things out on the end cap here in CA. I have already made my 1st purchase. A skeleton lady in a victorian style dress complete with feather hat.


I bought her the other day too.I love her!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> I'm not optimisitc. I remember Michaels used to carry some nice stuff, even decent animatronics. Last year it was all glittery crap, and the same stuff they've carried for the past several years. Even the nice resin tombstones were not that good. It's good for a quick and early Halloween fix but I haven't bought anything there in the past couple years except some foam skulls.


I'm glad that they have some of the same stuff they had last year.Gives people a chance to get them this year. I don't mind the glitter.I just boght 4 thing's from them the other day that I couldn't afford to get last year but it would be nice to bring some new stuff with the old.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> meh they need gemmy back!!!!!!like 4real whats in there minds?ruin halloween?or what?they need new stuff!!!!!i hope joan's has halloween already


I was at my Joann's yesterday. They've had their 'fall' stuff out for about a week now. But they are starting to put their Halloween out. Mine had the cutesy yard stake characters. Like a witch/ghost etc.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I got my "What's New at Michael's" email today and they showed their Lemax SpookyTown collection! 

darn I wish I had room for that!! *


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

msgatorslayer said:


> View attachment 118400
> View attachment 118399
> 
> 
> Found these today. More of the same ole, same ole. I agree, Shadowbat. We need some new things from Michaels.


My Michaels has about the same stuff today.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

My MIchaels has the foam pumpkins in, but it looks like the prices went up.


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

Just stopped at my local one here in Manchester, NH and they had a bunch of floral stuff, an aisle of arts & crafts stuff and a couple endcaps. They did have some sections cleared off though so I'm expecting more soon!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Went to Michaels today. Stockgirl told me the Halloween stuff was coming in Thursday (tomorrow) and they'd start shelving it all on Friday. Meanwhile, the shelves are empty and waiting, and the price and name tags are up, so I could look to see and imagine what the item will be. Still the one endcap of small items and some floral items, and pumpkins. I got a paper mache witches hat I'm going to paint, glitter up and use on a table display. So I'm anxiously awaiting my next trip when hopefully shelves will be stocked!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

marsham said:


> Went to Michaels today. Stockgirl told me the Halloween stuff was coming in Thursday (tomorrow) and they'd start shelving it all on Friday. Meanwhile, the shelves are empty and waiting, and the price and name tags are up, so I could look to see and imagine what the item will be. Still the one endcap of small items and some floral items, and pumpkins. I got a paper mache witches hat I'm going to paint, glitter up and use on a table display. So I'm anxiously awaiting my next trip when hopefully shelves will be stocked!


Was their any wire metal displays set up with price tags? Normally they have dimensional lighting and animated stuff on them.

Thanks,


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Stopped in today at lunch and they have a lot of stuff out....all little and most looks like the same ole same ole...plus they switched aisles on where they have it from where it's been the last couple of years. Time to start collecting coupons and hitting them up.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Yes, the wire shelving displays were up and the tags attached. She told me where the SpookyTown stuff was going to be, and the rest in the back of the store, where it's emptied out. The did have some craft items, things to paint, mostly children's crafts. Some cute balsa wood masks on a stick to paint, would be a cute idea to use them for an invitation, then have everyone decorate their mask to wear to the party. Oh well, just a thought.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Everyone!! if you go onto the michaels website they have the spookytown houses, etc available. My local michaels in pittsburgh, pa said that the truck is coming in friday and everything should be on the shelves by monday!!!!! Happy Coupon Cutting time!! Better start saving them now before they put that 25% off after the first week so you cant use the coupons


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Im very surprised as the houses they will have in stock....im hoping they aren't ridiculous prices again. Check out this skull river ride! http://www.michaels.com/Skull-River/sc1524,default,pd.html?cgid=products&start=34


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

The Hobby Lobby here in NC already has Fall pumpkins,etc. and other October related merchandise out, Halloween is said to be out as you said this weekend! Yea!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i cant wait i have ideas on 2 remake there old stuff


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Saw the first Spooky Town item on the rack today at Michael's. Looked awful lonely. Gonna have to check again tomorrow.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Went to two different Micheal's on the way home from work and picked up the Victorian Skeleton and the Spells book with the skull on it .....with 50% off coupons


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

What is the Victorian skeleton?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Zombiesmash said:


> What is the Victorian skeleton?


basically a barbie doll in a Victorian dress with a feather in her top hat, except barbie is a skeleton.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

I was there yesterday in San Diego and they had the aisles clear and some small stuff out already. The thing that disappointed me the most is that their foam pumpkins are a horrible bright orange. Not pumpkin orange at all. In fact the ones that I bought last year, I didn't even put out because when you lit them up there were these ribbed horizontal lines inside that showed through. Very disappointing!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

SavageEye said:


> I was there yesterday in San Diego and they had the aisles clear and some small stuff out already. The thing that disappointed me the most is that their foam pumpkins are a horrible bright orange. Not pumpkin orange at all. In fact the ones that I bought last year, I didn't even put out because when you lit them up there were these ribbed horizontal lines inside that showed through. Very disappointing!


there was a video how 2 remove those i just search youtube quivering doorman or gemmy quivering doorman clicked a vid then clicked another vid


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

This is the one I wanted to get, and don't see it listed on Michaels website. Has anyone seen it in the stores?
http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/p3784.html


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

malibuman said:


> This is the one I wanted to get, and don't see it listed on Michaels website. Has anyone seen it in the stores?


They didn't have all the stock out at Michael's, but we did grab one of their little Spooky Town catalogues and it's not shown in there. So I'm guessing Michael's won't have it. We've got a couple independent garden centres that carry the Dept. 56 stuff. Who else carries Spooky Town? (Or is that a topic for another thread.)


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Michaels isn't carrying the Quarry, but perhaps Menards or Fleet Farm might carry it but we won't know until late August or early Sept. Otherwise you may have to purchase it from one of the online Spookytown retailers.


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of the new glittered floral picks are pretty great. I like the spider ones. They also have some nice crows, with and without glitter. 

I cleaned out the 70% off wood shapes clearance. Most of what's there is rather twee, since its summer-crafty, but there are some useful bits. Got a dozen 3D star ornaments; thinking lime green glitter paint will make them work with some of my Halloween (orange/lime/purple) and Christmas (turquoise/lime) themes. Also picked up two largish laser-cut fancy oval frames. They will be nice accents for signage or faux stone or something. The big flat wooden letters are included in the sale so I bought B-O-O to make a garland. Glitter will be applied. Oh yes, glitter will be applied. 

I used my 50% coupon on a set of battery-powered orange led lights with a timer function -$3.00 with the coupon! I love having Michaels coupons in their app.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> Went to two different Micheal's on the way home from work and picked up the Victorian Skeleton and the Spells book with the skull on it .....with 50% off coupons


How much was the Spells book before the 50% off coupon?


----------



## fmcaninch (Jan 19, 2012)

SavageEye said:


> I was there yesterday in San Diego and they had the aisles clear and some small stuff out already. The thing that disappointed me the most is that their foam pumpkins are a horrible bright orange. Not pumpkin orange at all. In fact the ones that I bought last year, I didn't even put out because when you lit them up there were these ribbed horizontal lines inside that showed through. Very disappointing!


Well Heck SavageEye, I need more off those carveables if you have not carved them yet and want to get rid of them. Working on a higher tech version of the Singing Pumpkins this year.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> basically a barbie doll in a Victorian dress with a feather in her top hat, except barbie is a skeleton.


I am going tonight to get her, since the 50% coupon expires today. Can't wait!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

fmcaninch said:


> Well Heck SavageEye, I need more off those carveables if you have not carved them yet and want to get rid of them. Working on a higher tech version of the Singing Pumpkins this year.


I would, unfortunately, I carved them. I did read in another forum recently that you can sand the ribs down and they disappear. We'll see.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Stopped by one local Michael's today & they didn't have much out yet......they had spaces cleared for where they are putting things......picked up some parts for crafts I want to make and 2 packs of bat clings.....


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Called my location & they said most things are out! Just printed up some 50% off coupons!!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Someone look and see how much the candy corn pumpkins are! Thanks!


----------



## onyxkeeper (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah baby! I got my yearly spooky town house with my 50% off today!!! Thank you! To the person that started this thread!!!! I knew just when to be there!


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Just got back from Michaels near me (So. Cal.) They only had a little bit out. This aisle, a little spooky end and 2 end caps of stuff.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

We are going to check out our local Michaels tonight. I will post pictures of what I find.


----------



## Andaley (Jul 27, 2012)

First post - hi ya'll!

Just got back from Michaels - picked up the Skull River with my 50% off coupon, which made it around $58-59 bucks. Plugged it in at home and there's a hiccup in the animation. When the three rafts pass over a specific points in the circle, they pause and both visibly and audibly "catch" on something in the inner mechanics underneath. I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Skull River already and had this problem, or if my unit is defective. I can't imagine that being part of the legitimate design, since the rest of the animation is so smooth. Unfortunately, my Michaels didn't have anything out on display, so I couldn't watch theirs before purchasing mine.

On a side note, the audio in this one is really poor when compared to other pieces I've purchased in past years (the Octopus Swing and the Skull Ferris Wheel, for instance). I can't understand a word either the ride master or the patrons are saying other than a high pitched "I love this ride!"\\

Edit: Here's a video. The clicking you can hear aside from the ride is my typing this post. ;-) The actual hiccup is really noticeable at the 20 second mark.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That's a pretty cool piece, but yeah that hiccup is annoying. Looks amazing though.

I remember my mom had one of those Christmas skating rinks from Lemax, and it did something very similar. Nowhere near as loud or as noticeable, but when you're talking about people floating on water, or skating on ice, that kind of click is hard to ignore.

If they have it running the next time I'm at Michael's I'll take a close look.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I got the Skull River today. I already plugged it in and checked it briefly to make sure all the lights and stuff worked and I didn't notice the problem you described. I'll check it again later tonight as I already boxed it all up.

Does anyone know of any other 50% coupons? The one I used (not sure if everyone is using this or another) was only valid for yesterday and today. I'd like to go back tomorrow and get some more if there is another 50% coupon.

I found one but it doesn't become valid until August 5th. I do not purchase any Spooky Town pieces unless I have a 50% off. I just don't want them to go on sale, but I think I should be safe...I really only want some of the smaller little village pieces. I got my 2 big town houses that I liked.


----------



## Andaley (Jul 27, 2012)

djgeneral said:


> I got the Skull River today. I already plugged it in and checked it briefly to make sure all the lights and stuff worked and I didn't notice the problem you described. I'll check it again later tonight as I already boxed it all up.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other 50% coupons? The one I used (not sure if everyone is using this or another) was only valid for yesterday and today. I'd like to go back tomorrow and get some more if there is another 50% coupon.
> 
> I found one but it doesn't become valid until August 5th. I do not purchase any Spooky Town pieces unless I have a 50% off. I just don't want them to go on sale, but I think I should be safe...I really only want some of the smaller little village pieces. I got my 2 big town houses that I liked.


Thanks for that. As far as the coupon is concerned, if you have an iPhone (I think Android also has the ability), you can just download the Michaels app and have limitless 50% off coupons. For today, anyway.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Andaley said:


> Thanks for that. As far as the coupon is concerned, if you have an iPhone (I think Android also has the ability), you can just download the Michaels app and have limitless 50% off coupons. For today, anyway.


Yeah, I did just get the app except for my iPod Touch since I don't have a iPhone/smart phone. Hopefully there will be some new 50% ones coming!

And I will get back to you as soon as I can about the Skull Ride.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

My Michael's is stocked!

All of the stuff people have posted and more. I was intrigued byy the new "candy corn" colored pumpkins. As soon as I can I'll post pics, unless someone beats me to it. I also liked those victorian skele-dolls. LOTS of new lenticular portraits this year. I counted 10 different ones at my Michael's! BTW they did have some Christmas stuff out too


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

moonbaby345 said:


> How much was the Spells book before the 50% off coupon?


$14.99.......they are one piece props that look multiple books....they have 3 different styles to select.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

So jealous of those of you whose Michaels are filled already!! I went to my local one, and called 2 others and not one thing is on the shelve. I actually think they are doing it on purpose so that people can't use the 50% coupon on them. Just ridiculous. Those people who have seen their michaels spookytown.....are the prices outrageous and inflated like they have been doing the past few years?!?!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

spookytown king said:


> So jealous of those of you whose Michaels are filled already!! I went to my local one, and called 2 others and not one thing is on the shelve. I actually think they are doing it on purpose so that people can't use the 50% coupon on them. Just ridiculous. Those people who have seen their michaels spookytown.....are the prices outrageous and inflated like they have been doing the past few years?!?!


yes...inflated as always. I will hit two stores on my way home today with 50% off coupons and by more stuff


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

> yes...inflated as always. I will hit two stores on my way home today with 50% off coupons and by more stuff


I figured lol. I might just have to buy my houses from ehobbytools or something if their too outrageously priced at Michaels. I really only want the chop shop, and the ice cream parlor as far as houses go.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Michael's in Florida, has put out some of there Halloween stuff out too. I will check tomorrow and see if there's anything new. I will keep everyone posted for anyone who lives here in Florida.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Any resin tombstones? They usually have a few nice ones.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Seems like AZ Michael's always lag behind in getting Halloween stuff out, but I'll pop by the one near my apartment on the way home from work just in case.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> $14.99.......they are one piece props that look multiple books....they have 3 different styles to select.


O.k. thanks!


----------



## Andaley (Jul 27, 2012)

Went back to Michael's this afternoon to take advantage of the 50% off coupon one last time and took some pictures of the various Halloween goodies for anyone that might be curious. This is in the Idaho Falls, ID store for anyone around me. I didn't think to take pictures of the SpookyTown price tags, but I did buy the Candy Cauldron witch which I believe is $7, and the trio of Skeleton musicians, which I think was the same price. The Skull River I do know is $110 without coupons.


















































































Thought I'd point out that the glitter pumpkins with the vines are actually in the harvest aisle, but I can definitely see them being used as straight Halloween decor.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm going to start posting locations, as I find that most helpful. The Michael's and Hobby Lobby closest to me are in Mobile, AL. 

Michael's in Mobile has started with their Halloween stuff AT LAST. Picked up some of these, various words on 'em: 










and also some of the paper mache' skull masks and small complete skulls. 

Bought one of these: 










...Except mine has a witch with her cat on it. I didnt see this exact one, or I would have picked it up too. 

Need these bad and will keep an eye out for them: 










Targets in Mobile: nothing, but this is expected since all that doesn't usually start until after the Back To School promos are over. Hobby Lobby in Mobile: Fall stuff, but no Halloween stuffs yet.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My store had the Spooky Town out, plus some of the various props. They had the two vampire busts that talk to each other. A much smaller version of the ones offered at Spirit and Grandin Road last year. Lots of lights, strobes, etc. I picked up two pairs of lawn stake flickering candles to line my driveway on both sides. I also picked up a crow on a pumpkin for my computer desk to put me in the spirit.

The clerk said they were getting in Gemmy props, but I don't know how what.

Thanks for letting me know about the 50% coupons. They came in handy!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

MattB said:


> Someone look and see how much the candy corn pumpkins are! Thanks!


Not sure someone answered you already, but $19.99 before any coupons.

New things I saw at one this year: Paper mache pumpkin (brown, paint yourself like the paper mache skulls / skull mask) $2.99, and plaster skull, haunted house, pumpkin, and witch head. The witch head is different and might be pretty darn cool all painted up. Sorry, don't remember the pricing on the plaster stuff.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

correction....there are 4 spell books, its just two are the same style with the color of the words and the titles of the books being different


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Sterling Hts, MI had exactly what Andaley posted.

I love the silver beaded skulls - they were nice and solid feeling. I would have used my 50% coupon on that, but I already had one of the Victorian skeleton ladies in my cart. 

btw - they are clear plastic cones under the skirts - sort of like what you'd use for the top of a tree. 

The orange feather wreaths are BRIGHT! Not quite construction-barrel orange but not a good Halloween orange, either. 

I'm going to one in Rochester this morning, I believe I have a 40% coupon on my app still so I'll probably get the skull then. *


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Actually Micheals is way late this year for Halloween. Normally in the past they had all the Halloween stuff out by July 1st, not just Fall floral. I think they were being cautious because of an uncertain economy. I stopped in last night at my local Michaels in MN. & they had all the racking & seasonal Halloween area ready.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was there earlier and so excited to see Halloween stuff for the first time this year!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Andaley said:


> Went back to Michael's this afternoon to take advantage of the 50% off coupon one last time and took some pictures of the various Halloween goodies for anyone that might be curious. This is in the Idaho Falls, ID store for anyone around me. I didn't think to take pictures of the SpookyTown price tags, but I did buy the Candy Cauldron witch which I believe is $7, and the trio of Skeleton musicians, which I think was the same price. The Skull River I do know is $110 without coupons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay new halloween gortraits from gemmy i want the queen elizabeth 1 i wish i had a app 2 get 50% offs


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

So i just got back from my local Michaels here in Pittsburgh Pa. Still only a minor couple of items, but they did have only the Spookytown Houses out, nothing else. Supposedly they are going to be stocking the shelves overnight tonight. I believe i will not be buying any Spookytown items from Michaels this year, i am truly disappointed in how ridiculous the prices have gone up. The chop shop that i wanted is 89.99, and at ehobbytools it is only 58. It also seems that the exclusive items are jacked up just because you can only buy them at michaels. They have a regular ordinary house with no animations that has halloween decorations on it and i believe it was 60-70. 

I've heard ehobbytools mentioned alot on here, but have never ordered anything from them......are they a reputable site to order from?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

spookytown king said:


> So i just got back from my local Michaels here in Pittsburgh Pa. Still only a minor couple of items, but they did have only the Spookytown Houses out, nothing else. Supposedly they are going to be stocking the shelves overnight tonight. I believe i will not be buying any Spookytown items from Michaels this year, i am truly disappointed in how ridiculous the prices have gone up. The chop shop that i wanted is 89.99, and at ehobbytools it is only 58. It also seems that the exclusive items are jacked up just because you can only buy them at michaels. They have a regular ordinary house with no animations that has halloween decorations on it and i believe it was 60-70.
> 
> I've heard ehobbytools mentioned alot on here, but have never ordered anything from them......are they a reputable site to order from?


can u try making your own? im trying 2 make a hanging headless well....its more of a hanging scarecrow


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> yes...inflated as always. I will hit two stores on my way home today with 50% off coupons and by more stuff


scatterbrains, where did you get the 50% off coupons at? I printed one off but it was only good for this last thursday an friday and i have a 20% off entire order through the phone app


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the look of that Victorian skeleton; no wonder everyone has been going gaga over her. Thank you for the new pictures, Andaley.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

In the pics you've posted, I'm not seeing any of the foam skulls they carry every year. Has anyone seen these at their Michaels? This is about all I buy from them anymore . Ours was setting stuff up on Friday but they didn't have them out yet either. Wondering if they're even going to carry them.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> In the pics you've posted, I'm not seeing any of the foam skulls they carry every year. Has anyone seen these at their Michaels? This is about all I buy from them anymore . Ours was setting stuff up on Friday but they didn't have them out yet either. Wondering if they're even going to carry them.


No, havent seen them


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Scatterbrains said:


> No, havent seen them


That's what I was afraid of. Also didn't see the usual creepy cloth, fake spiders, barbed wire,, packs pf severed fngers, etc.. Seems like they have gone all "craft" and no creep, which takes me out of their customer base. Oh well, one less place to go this year.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

My Michael's had one aisle still empty as of yesterday that they hadn't stocked yet, but labels were up. I saw labels for witch brooms, severed hands, plastic chains, spiders, bats, creepy cloth, etc. I think it's all not just in yet.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Also didn't see the usual creepy cloth, fake spiders, barbed wire,, packs pf severed fngers, etc.. Seems like they have gone all "craft" and no creep, which takes me out of their customer base. Oh well, one less place to go this year.


I know what you mean...everything I bought there so far I'm giving to my daughter for her house. There is a "metallic" skull, that isn't as sparkly, but I doubt that's what you're looking for


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Zombiesmash said:


> My Michael's had one aisle still empty as of yesterday that they hadn't stocked yet, but labels were up. I saw labels for witch brooms, severed hands, plastic chains, spiders, bats, creepy cloth, etc. I think it's all not just in yet.


Well that's encouraging. I'll check back at ours this week.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was going to post that my Michaels looked all crafty too. Didn't look like they were making shelf space either. Hopefully they will be getting in more over the next few weeks.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, Michaels stores should have more room to load up still. That deep discount/clearance summer stock should make way for more Halloween stuff in the next couple weeks. They always have the glittery spiders and stuff like that because crafters use them for floral arrangements, table settings, etc. I don't think they would suddenly drop all the creepy splashables at once but keep things like talking busts and plaster skulls.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

My Michaels has the animated talking vampire busts. They're smaller than the ones found at Sam's last year. For me, the fit will be better. 

The price was $39.99 and I used a 50% off coupon. A very sweet deal for $20.00 









I also purchased a few of the hanging skeleton hands. I'll hang them from the curtain valences. 









I'm off today to buy the victorian skeleton.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree with the member who complained of the prices...I had a longer look today, and even some of the simple pieces - for example, the "Haunted Grove" still had price tags of $25. And usually, at least here in NY, Micheal's will list them "ON Sale" so you can't use coupons on them...I'm all for Halloween stuff, but in this economy, I think the prices are outrageous......

Spookmaster


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I did pick up a brochure....maybe I could post a picture??


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Well i visited 2 michaels today while i was out running some errands. They still don't have all of their halloween stuff out, but they did have a good bit of the spookytown stuff out. I wasn't going to purchase anything from michaels, but the girl at the register said she could hook me up and scanned a 40% off coupon, so i grabbed the ice scream shop. Its pretty nicely detailed, but just lights up which i was a little disappointed in. And I'm very surprised as to why they always have that haunted grove lol, theyve had it the last few halloweens and its $30 this year. On a side note i ordered alot of stuff from ehobbytools and got my moneys worth! I love those hanging hands TheAnswr!!!!! I will def have to grab a few when the rest of the halloween stuff is out.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ThAnswr said:


> My Michaels has the animated talking vampire busts. They're smaller than the ones found at Sam's last year. For me, the fit will be better.
> 
> The price was $39.99 and I used a 50% off coupon. A very sweet deal for $20.00
> 
> ...


i thought those bust where from spirit?but there diferent the lights are behing a plastic piece and these look like those light up eyes without a plasic piece 2 make it look like it isnt alive or something


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

It's just the led's for eyes that flash when they talk. They're a much smaller version than was sold at Sams and Grandin Road. It gives more flexibility of where to put them.


----------



## bundlesofvitals (Oct 15, 2009)

I called the Michael's here in Milwaukee and they said things would be out later in the week. Can't wait!! Does anyone know how long the Spooky Town stuff stays regular price? I have some 50% off coupons that start Sunday...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ThAnswr said:


> It's just the led's for eyes that flash when they talk. They're a much smaller version than was sold at Sams and Grandin Road. It gives more flexibility of where to put them.


yes i notice that spirits are way diferent and i think there eyes glowed white instead of red


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Jdubya....

Was in Michaels tonight and the foam heads are there...along with the hands and chains and some of the other stuff they carried in the past.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Scatterbrains said:


> Jdubya....
> 
> Was in Michaels tonight and the foam heads are there...along with the hands and chains and some of the other stuff they carried in the past.


Thanks! I was hoping they'd get them in. I'll make a stop tomorrow to see if our store is stocked. Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

spookytown king said:


> Well i visited 2 michaels today while i was out running some errands. They still don't have all of their halloween stuff out, but they did have a good bit of the spookytown stuff out. I wasn't going to purchase anything from michaels, but the girl at the register said she could hook me up and scanned a 40% off coupon, so i grabbed the ice scream shop. Its pretty nicely detailed, but just lights up which i was a little disappointed in. And I'm very surprised as to why they always have that haunted grove lol, theyve had it the last few halloweens and its $30 this year. On a side note i ordered alot of stuff from ehobbytools and got my moneys worth! I love those hanging hands TheAnswr!!!!! I will def have to grab a few when the rest of the halloween stuff is out.


How much was the Ice Scream shop regular price?

It's good that they have some Halloween stuff out, but the problem I see is that in the ad for this week, they aren't giving off percentage for most things in the store. It's 20% off sale items, and than they have 40% off of art stuff, and collage frames. I think they caught on to the idea get the stuff before it's in the ad. 

^You got lucky that the girl gave you that much percentage off.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I wanted to update this thread with a few things that I haven't seen mentioned. Below is some of the new stuff they have:
Gemmy lightshow spider $89.99 
Candy Corn pumpkins $19.99
Candle pathway lights with flickering bulbs $19.99
Outdoor welcome mats $19.99
Lighted witch hat $39.99
LED lighted tree $89.99

Matt


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

My michaels halloween stuff USED to be Right in the front. This year It was hidden WAY in the back. They have some great stuff though. The talking busts were almost sold out already, I got the 2nd to last ones, and the last ones mouth's didn't move, and I'm very pleased, bought them for $25 w/ 40% off.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

MattB said:


> I wanted to update this thread with a few things that I haven't seen mentioned. Below is some of the new stuff they have:
> Gemmy lightshow spider $89.99
> Candy Corn pumpkins $19.99
> Candle pathway lights with flickering bulbs $19.99
> ...


They have a light show spider from Gemmy? What color is it? usually Michaels will exclusive versions of Gemmy props.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Penumbra said:


> They have a light show spider from Gemmy? What color is it? usually Michaels will exclusive versions of Gemmy props.


yes, the lightshow spider from gemmy. The color is either a very dark blue or a dark purple. The lights in the store were so bright it was hard to tell. He was very big though!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

MattB said:


> yes, the lightshow spider from gemmy. The color is either a very dark blue or a dark purple. The lights in the store were so bright it was hard to tell. He was very big though!


Thanks for letting me know. there is a purple one at Target this year. (And it's probably cheaper)


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

The Target spider will be $60 and the Michael's spider is $90. If you use a 50% coupon you could get it for $45.

The one I saw mostly resembles the one at the top of this photo.


----------



## Bigscary105 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just bought some foam skulls at Michael's today, all their Halloween stuff is out. Store clerk told they sell out fast.


----------



## Andaley (Jul 27, 2012)

RE: My Lemax Skull River issue. So, I contacted Lemax directly and told them about my issue and they wrote back and said it definitely shouldn't act or sound like that (with the skipping, hesitation and overall jerkiness of the animation), and told me to take it back and exchange it. I went out of state on business last week, so my first chance to go back was today. 

All of the Skull Rivers were sold out and they only had the display unit left. The manager was really nice, and told me that they're not getting any additional Skull Rivers in - or, in fact, any additional shipments of ANYthing Spooky Town related - so, I took the display Skull River since it worked just fine (for the record, she said it had been plugged in once, and had only been out of the box for three days). I don't know if any other Michael's stores are in the same boat with the Spooky Town stuff (that is, that they won't get in any additional shipments), but you might check your own local Michael's to see if things have already started selling out.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Went in to Michaels today to scout their Halloween items, and for the first time in several years, there is not one thing that I "have to have"! I didn't like how the "scary" side of the isle (as opposed to the more cutesy/harvest themed side) seemed smaller this year, with much more space devoted to knick-knack type figurines. Oh well, more budget to use somewhere else! I'm happy for everyone who found items that will work in their haunt this year though!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Andaley said:


> RE: My Lemax Skull River issue. So, I contacted Lemax directly and told them about my issue and they wrote back and said it definitely shouldn't act or sound like that (with the skipping, hesitation and overall jerkiness of the animation), and told me to take it back and exchange it. I went out of state on business last week, so my first chance to go back was today.
> 
> All of the Skull Rivers were sold out and they only had the display unit left. The manager was really nice, and told me that they're not getting any additional Skull Rivers in - or, in fact, any additional shipments of ANYthing Spooky Town related - so, I took the display Skull River since it worked just fine (for the record, she said it had been plugged in once, and had only been out of the box for three days). I don't know if any other Michael's stores are in the same boat with the Spooky Town stuff (that is, that they won't get in any additional shipments), but you might check your own local Michael's to see if things have already started selling out.



Yeah. My Michaels has also told me that for the last few years they receive one shipment and thats it for the season. And it's usually not a whole lot.


----------



## kam3152 (Sep 18, 2011)

I too was at Michaels yesterday and was less than impressed with the halloween section this year... what gives?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought a pair of the skull-on-a-pedestal votive candle holders would look cool on both ends of a mantel or wide windowsill, and I love some of the retro-looking hanging decorations (cat head, pumpkin, witches) and rolls of ribbon (zombie Victorian lady, blood-spattered print). I wish they'd stop caking glitter on so many of their items, though.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

where's everyone finding the 50% off coupons at?


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

creepingdth said:


> where's everyone finding the 50% off coupons at?


IDK where everyones getting them. Once in a great while Michaels has the 50% off in my neck of the woods.

For the past couple of weeks the Michaels sales add hasn't been in my 2 major Sunday papers. Just yesterday, I found where they're hiding them now. In the free paper that gets tossed on our lawns on Saturdays. I normally throw them away but decided to take a peek yesterday!


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know where everyone gets them either but I searched michaels coupons and found a 50% off at dealigg.com. Never used a coupon from there so I don't know if it really works.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

You can download/print the Michaels Weekly Ad coupons directly from their website. Know that I had signed up for their e-mail list, so that might've been required but it's definitely worth it. Makes things so much easier.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is the spider from Michaels!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenfan said:


> How much was the Ice Scream shop regular price?
> 
> It's good that they have some Halloween stuff out, but the problem I see is that in the ad for this week, they aren't giving off percentage for most things in the store. It's 20% off sale items, and than they have 40% off of art stuff, and collage frames. I think they caught on to the idea get the stuff before it's in the ad.
> 
> ^You got lucky that the girl gave you that much percentage off.


i scream shop?what shop?can you send a pic?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> They have a light show spider from Gemmy? What color is it? usually Michaels will exclusive versions of Gemmy props.


theres orange,purple,and green i wish all was in 1 box that would be worth my money


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

MattB said:


> I wanted to update this thread with a few things that I haven't seen mentioned. Below is some of the new stuff they have:
> Gemmy lightshow spider $89.99
> Candy Corn pumpkins $19.99
> Candle pathway lights with flickering bulbs $19.99
> ...


i always wanted flickering pathwaymarkers but i thinki saw them cheaper at walgreens for like 9.99 or it was the same price as michaels but i guess i should wait and take a looksy


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

creepingdth said:


> where's everyone finding the 50% off coupons at?


ikr? i want some to spend less on michaels halloween items so i could have leftover and buy alifesizer from lowes


----------



## Andaley (Jul 27, 2012)

For future reference (or for anyone that's still up in the air about buying a Skull River), here's how it's supposed to work (yes, this is my new unit). Also, at around the 50 second mark, I turn out the lights, so you can see it in the dark.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I was at Michael's earlier today and asked when they'd have some of the Martha Stewart Halloween items out (invites, etc) and they said they hadn't heard when or even _if_ they would be getting any of her stuff this year which was surprising to me. Halloween is the only time I buy any of her stuff. Amazon has some of the new items posted and looks like the themes this year are Carnival and Haunted. I'd rather go to Michaels and use a coupon. Anyone else have MS Halloween at their location? Frustrated!


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Andaley said:


> Went back to Michael's this afternoon to take advantage of the 50% off coupon one last time and took some pictures of the various Halloween goodies for anyone that might be curious. This is in the Idaho Falls, ID store for anyone around me. I didn't think to take pictures of the SpookyTown price tags, but I did buy the Candy Cauldron witch which I believe is $7, and the trio of Skeleton musicians, which I think was the same price. The Skull River I do know is $110 without coupons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the little colored tomb stones. They will make a great addition to the cemetery that I display on my buffet. I'm almost out of space. I really like the Victorian skeleton too! Thanks for posting pictures!!


----------



## bobbrozovich (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought one and it does the same thing. I returned it and got another and it does the same thing again. They have no more left. The display does not do this.


----------



## bobbrozovich (Aug 6, 2012)

Same thing happen to me. I took it back and got another one and still the same problem. The display does not have this problem.
I think I will try to take it apart and see whats causing that jerk/skip if I can.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> You can download/print the Michaels Weekly Ad coupons directly from their website. Know that I had signed up for their e-mail list, so that might've been required but it's definitely worth it. Makes things so much easier.


They also have an app on the iPhone - so all you have to do is show your phone with the coupon to the cashier & bingo! I use that all the time.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

bobbrozovich said:


> I bought one and it does the same thing. I returned it and got another and it does the same thing again. They have no more left. The display does not do this.


? what did the same thing?


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got me a haunted house that you have to paint. It was for 12.99 and used my 40% off coupon. I wish i could figure out how to post my darn pictures. 

they also have a witch's face, some fingers and some other kind of body parts


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Eyeballs and skeleton hands! Those are the other ceramics I seen at mine. They're pretty neat. I think the witches head is the best.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I snapped a picture posted in general merchandise last week. See below.

View attachment 119913


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are a few more photos from Michaels that I posted to the facebook fanpage for my site:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.430877096951115.90776.133806126658215&type=1


----------



## creepycrawl (Aug 7, 2012)

Mae said:


> I love the little colored tomb stones. They will make a great addition to the cemetery that I display on my buffet. I'm almost out of space. I really like the Victorian skeleton too! Thanks for posting pictures!!


great pics, i am really digging that silver skull!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm still waiting for our Michaels to put out the baking and candy making stuff. They said "soon".


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Was at another Michaels and they said they'll have their Martha Stewart Halloween items out by end of the month. Same with their Celebrate It line of Halloween invites, decor & baking items.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Got these at Michaels today- with 40% off coupon on line. They were 19.99. I plan on staking them in next to some tombstones in the graveyard. They have cool flicker bulbs and the stakes. But ugh, when I got home....they had glitter. I HATE glitter. Oh well, hopefully will rain a couple days in Oct and wash it off.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I stopped today and picked up three foam skulls and a small wooden applique I'll use on a tombstone I'm making. I'm done with Michaels this year. Too much cutesy stuff and the real Hallloween spooky stuff is the same they've carried for the past 10 years, only more expensive. I can't expect more from a craft store, just seems they don't carry near the nice variety of prop-like stuff they used to. Ah well..one less place to frequent this year.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Had my eye on this portrait, and just the spot for it, so got it yesterday with a 40% off coupon.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

"where's everyone finding the 50% off coupons at?"



gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> ikr? i want some to spend less on michaels halloween items so i could have leftover and buy alifesizer from lowes


I want to know the same thing also. There was a coupon on an Internet coupon site, but than Michaels said the coupon wasn't authorized? All I can find are the 40% off coupons with the printed ad?? Also, I can't even load the weekly ad on the Internet Explorer or Google Chrome. I don't know what's going on there...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I signed up to get emails from Michael's, they sent a 50% off first. The every other week or so they email those 40% that you can print and take to the store. Also you always get a 40% coupon every time you buy something there- but they have dates when you can use them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I do not remember seeing these skull hand roses posted here yet. They were $1.99 each (and far too cool to pass up).


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle, those are cool looking roses. May have to get some too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, PIB. I thought so. Also, the skull head ones from last year have made a return if anyone is looking for them.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ugh, I missed out on the skull flowers last year. Two more things on the list!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I do not remember seeing these skull hand roses posted here yet. They were $1.99 each (and far too cool to pass up).



Wow - those are a lot nicer than the ones I got last year from someplace (brain-fart) online . Much more elegant. 

***impatiently waiting til quittin' time to head to Michael's!***


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Ugh, I missed out on the skull flowers last year. Two more things on the list!!


It never ends, does it?



lisa48317 said:


> Wow - those are a lot nicer than the ones I got last year from someplace (brain-fart) online . Much more elegant.
> 
> ***impatiently waiting til quittin' time to head to Michael's!***


I remembered seeing some similar roses online, too, but I couldn't find them again. As you said, I liked these better, anyhow.

Have a safe trip (and enjoy).


After finally seeing the talking busts set yesterday, I must say that I am disappointed. They should have been (being generous here) $25 to begin with, not $40...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle, I agree with you on the talking busts. And, yes, my list is never-ending. I am always saying, "the only thing I still need is...." there's always something, lol.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I'm done with Michaels this year. Too much cutesy stuff and the real Hallloween spooky stuff is the same they've carried for the past 10 years, only more expensive.


I completely agree. As I posted in the Gen Merch thread, Michael's is starting to feel like a storefront version of TERRY'S VILLAGE. Just a few years ago they had so much more variety and more straight haunt oriented items...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Plague said:


> I completely agree. As I posted in the Gen Merch thread, Michael's is starting to feel like a storefront version of TERRY'S VILLAGE. Just a few years ago they had so much more variety and more straight haunt oriented items...


I was very let down yesterday, too. They had a few things of (varying) interest, but not much, like in years past. The jacked-up prices don't help their case, either


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

I went to Michael's on Monday and was actually surprised to see their whole section dedicated to Halloween already stocked up. I've never seen Halloween merchandise this early before, so it was a pleasant surprise.

The prices were something to raise an eyebrow at, but overall the selection was pretty decent. Nothing too frightening, but still nice decorations and props. I'll go back down there in a couple of days and take some pictures if I see anything else interesting.

Feels good to finally be able to participate in these conversations, though!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

stopped in today to find more merchandise out. After the last couple of years I don't get too excited anymore about Michaels. They have acouple things I want, one of which I picked up today with a 40% coupon, but I dont buy as much as I use to there.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

FYI folks Michael's has 40% off coupons for today 8/10 & 8/11!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Honestly, there isn't much at Michaels that isn't overpriced without a 40-50% off coupon. I bought the talking busts for $20 with a 50% off coupon. That's about what they were worth.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

ThAnswr said:


> Honestly, there isn't much at Michaels that isn't overpriced without a 40-50% off coupon. I bought the talking busts for $20 with a 50% off coupon. That's about what they were worth.


I just bought the talking busts last night with a 40% off coupon. Tried them in the car and the male bust's mouth did not move. I brought it back in and exchanged it for the last one on the shelf. It works, but the speakers sound a bit muffled. It's worth the $25, but not more than that.

Eric


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean but thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Heads up I was just at Michaels buying some paint brushes and got a 50% off coupon printed with my receipt instead of the usual 40% off valid 8-19 thru 8/25


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Michaels has really cut down their Halloween section in the last few years to move out Christmas in August instead. I love Christmas too, but August is too early for me, though I totally get why they do it.

The worst part about Michaels is, as with many stores, if you see something you really want you gotta buy it now or you won't see it after Labor Day. Either it will be sold out or moved out.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Darkabeus said:


> Yeah I know what you mean but thought I'd share anyway.


We always appreciate a heads up on coupons and cost saving ideas!!! Thanks!

Eric


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ThAnswr said:


> Honestly, there isn't much at Michaels that isn't overpriced without a 40-50% off coupon. I bought the talking busts for $20 with a 50% off coupon. That's about what they were worth.


I think that is why they decided to offer the coupons at their website, rather than just through e-mail, like how they used to do; pretty much their way of admitting that they are overcharging for the items...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenfan said:


> "where's everyone finding the 50% off coupons at?"
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the same thing also. There was a coupon on an Internet coupon site, but than Michaels said the coupon wasn't authorized? All I can find are the 40% off coupons with the printed ad?? Also, I can't even load the weekly ad on the Internet Explorer or Google Chrome. I don't know what's going on there...


i dont have a drome or whatever people use to download michael coupons on that cellphone thing


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You can print them to any printer directly from their site. I don't have that kind of phone either so I just print them out at work.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Michael's mark everything up through the roof. 

If you guys think you are paying a lot in the US, trying looking at a Canadian stores' regular prices...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I do not remember seeing these skull hand roses posted here yet. They were $1.99 each (and far too cool to pass up).


Although these are much nicer...dollar tree had all black ones for well, $1


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

The talking busts have a big WIDESPREAD problem, usually one or both of their MOUTHS dont move. The working ones are all sold out. Ive been to 4 MICHAELS and every one has one or two that dont work.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sarcazmos Funhouse said:


> The talking busts have a big WIDESPREAD problem, usually one or both of their MOUTHS dont move. The working ones are all sold out. Ive been to 4 MICHAELS and every one has one or two that dont work.


Haha . That is why I didn't like them. I didn't think they moved at all based on the ones in our store. Didn't realize they were defective. bummer.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> Although these are much nicer...dollar tree had all black ones for well, $1


Yes, but where are the hands? How are they supposed to be able to applaud?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> In the pics you've posted, I'm not seeing any of the foam skulls they carry every year. Has anyone seen these at their Michaels? This is about all I buy from them anymore . Ours was setting stuff up on Friday but they didn't have them out yet either. Wondering if they're even going to carry them.


Haven't gotten to end of thread yet Jdubbya to see if someone answered you yet, but we just came from there and yes they do have the foam skulls, $5.99 I believe. i've bought a number of them from Michaels in the past as well. Saw they had the bags of foam bloody eyeballs in green and/or yellow this year and the 36-inch ($14.99) and the smaller, was it 16 or 20 inch, skeletons as well (4.99) this year. All big repeat item purchases for me over the past few years.

I'm looking to see if anyone posted a pic of the big black and purple light spider. I like the purple spider the best. Expensive at 89.99 but if you can use a coupon on it might make if more affordable for people. That was really the only large item that I saw worth considering for me. I did see those unfinished plaster of paris skeleton hands (3.99 I think) that someone posted a pic of a while back that looked nice. But for prop purposes I'd rather go with a non-breakable hand.











_BTW I asked my husband for his receipt from his purchase (we used the Online Michael's 25% off coupon to get a discount) and his receipt did not have a coupon towards a future visit on it. Do they not issue one on the receipt if you used a coupon for your purchase?_


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> I just bought the talking busts last night with a 40% off coupon. Tried them in the car and the male bust's mouth did not move. I brought it back in and exchanged it for the last one on the shelf. It works, but the speakers sound a bit muffled. It's worth the $25, but not more than that.
> 
> Eric


I have the Sam's Club large interactive busts and for whatever reason the male bust just doesn't have the lip movement that the female does. I've noticed this in videos of the pair as well. Find it interesting that you made a similar comment on the tiny pair of them and now getting to the end of the thread I see that others have noticed this as well. I might be mistaken but I thought I read during the Sam's Club release time-frame that someone had a fix for this. Could swear it had something to do with injecting some glue under the "skin" near the lips so that the skin adhered better to the mechanism that does move when he talks. I know the manufacturer warned that you had to be very careful how you removed the heads from the box to avoid damaging them. Maybe if you grabbed it wrong it tore the skin away from the mechanism and then they didn't appear to talk?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i saw the vampire busts at spirit halloween and there heads moved but of course boo! spirit prices suck way to expensive


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of the skeleton Bobble Head? I bought a Mummy Bobble Head, but than someone told me they have a skeleton one. And those Mummy Bobble Heads are going fast because they have no more at my store. I'm sort of surprised no one mentioned them at all in this thread. The other one they have a witch. They are $5 without a coupon. The Mummy one is a little more than 4 inches. I don't know materials, but it is sort of something like ceramic.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have the Sam's Club large interactive busts and for whatever reason the male bust just doesn't have the lip movement that the female does. I've noticed this in videos of the pair as well. Find it interesting that you made a similar comment on the tiny pair of them and now getting to the end of the thread I see that others have noticed this as well. I might be mistaken but I thought I read during the Sam's Club release time-frame that someone had a fix for this. Could swear it had something to do with injecting some glue under the "skin" near the lips so that the skin adhered better to the mechanism that does move when he talks. I know the manufacturer warned that you had to be very careful how you removed the heads from the box to avoid damaging them. Maybe if you grabbed it wrong it tore the skin away from the mechanism and then they didn't appear to talk?


The smaller talking busts at Michaels have mouths like ventriloquist dummies, not a flexible skin cover. The set I finally got, after returning the defective set, works alright, but the sound is a bit muffled.

Eric


----------



## bobbrozovich (Aug 6, 2012)

FYI, after buying 3 skull islands, which all skipped, the last one stop moving. I took one apart. Found out, there are 3 plastic post that hold up the top assembly and the gears for the 3 turning water rides move over these post. you can see the bottom of gear hitting the top of the post. This was a bad design - that simple. I took a file and filed down the post on the side where the gears hit them and it seems to work ok now. They are being made cheaper, the bottom is no longer screwed on, it glued on and mine was half off, thats why I took it apart and I hot glued it back together. I am keeping this one as my 2 Michael s will not be getting any more in. Good luck.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Went to Hobby Lobby and Dollar Tree on Tuesday. They both had a few little odds and ends out for Halloween but nothing really worth getting excited about yet. I'm on the hunt and will keep you posted as to Halloween goodies I find and where I found them, so you can take advantage too! On a high note, I have my save the date cards ready to go out for this year's Halloween Soiree! They go in the mail August 31st. Formal invitations are ready too, and will go in the mail September 28th!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the skeleton Bobble Head? I bought a Mummy Bobble Head, but than someone told me they have a skeleton one. And those Mummy Bobble Heads are going fast because they have no more at my store. I'm sort of surprised no one mentioned them at all in this thread. The other one they have a witch. They are $5 without a coupon. The Mummy one is a little more than 4 inches. I don't know materials, but it is sort of something like ceramic.


I returned the first one I bought because the female mouth wouldn't move. The one I have now works great, but I'll keep the fix handy.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Found these at the Michaels in Ephrata Pa


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Some more stuff we bought from Michaels in Ephrata Pa a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

HalloweenBride said:


> View attachment 122406
> 
> Some more stuff we bought from Michaels in Ephrata Pa a couple of weeks ago


WOW great finds.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you!!! (Love your Hocus Pocus pic btw)


Haunted Nana said:


> WOW great finds.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

HalloweenBride said:


> Thank you!!! (Love your Hocus Pocus pic btw)


Thanks I love the Sanderson Sisters.LOL


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol me too! I watch Hocus Pocus at least a few times a month. However insane that sounds I dont care lol!


Haunted Nana said:


> Thanks I love the Sanderson Sisters.LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

It
Is a MUST every year. Several times is not even close to insane just fun.LOL


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Well said  lol 


Haunted Nana said:


> It
> Is a MUST every year. Several times is not even close to insane just fun.LOL


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Found this today at Micheal's


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to Michaels yesterday & they're already moving in Christmas with Halloween.

They have the village stuff, small taking busts (not the large ones that they've had in the past) I'd say they were maybe 8" high, the spider, a few other things & they've already put the fake pumpkins on 30% off. They did have some cool unpainted bisque skulls, an unpainted witch head & a haunted house but I didn't get any of that. 

I approve of the pumpkins being 30% off but I'd rather they'd kept them full price a little longer so I could use the coupons. 

I'm surprised Michaels has never gone to a card system like Hallmark, CVS & the grocery stores. I'd rather swipe a card & get a discount than have to remember paper coupons. 

I'm new to the smartphone thing so I don't know if they do discounts like that yet.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a complete aisle full here plus the Lemax town. Its hard to find the Halloween though... especially through all the Christmas they've started putting out.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

RCIAG they do take smart phone coupons. I saved $12 this past weekend using them, one for 40% and one for 15%


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooo YAY!! Now I just gotta figure out the smartphone since right now it's smarter than I am!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a question. Since they are having Christmas stuff at the stores, and since they have 30% off Spooky Town Lemax, would that count towards Christmas Lemax also? I really hope not so I could use 40% off if they do have the things I'm looking for. No offense to anyone that likes Halloween because I do to, but I also like Christmas also.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been to the local Michael's and felt very meah about what they had in stock Also a Christmas tree shop was bland.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I kinda felt the same way diggerc, kinda meh about what was there, especially since they seem to be cutting back more each year.

I know Christmas is a big seller for every store, but I honestly think at Michaels they'd rather not bother with any Halloween stuff other than the pumpkins, carving sets, & Spooky Town stuff. I feel like they'd skip it all together if they could.

I do plan on loading up on the mache skulls, mache skull masks & things like that because they're relatively cheap & ridiculously useful for a lot of things, but I don't see much else there that catches my eye, nothing with a larger price tag anyway.

But I suppose they know what's the big seller & nowadays the internet is usually cheaper on certain things so they're only gonna invest in what's gonna sell & I guess it's not larger props anymore.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, Michael's has been thoroughly underwhelming for me this year as well. I still stop in on a regular basis because it looks like some things have never made it onto the shelves at the closest store to me. There are big empty spots on the pegboard with price tags but no merchandise, and I go regularly enough that I should have seen whatever was there. I was pretty bummed out that almost half of one display is filled with dog costumes and there is another large display with tiny hats. Things at my local store also seem very spread out and placed in random locations. They don't have any treat bags or cupcake liners or any of the things I have come to depend on them having for my party.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I was at the Garner, NC Michaels yesterday. I got some of the Spooktown stuff since they were 30% off. I didn't look much at the other Halloween stuff. I will probably go back this weekend to look some more.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Its really funny how 2 stores not even 15 miles apart have totally different stock. Just went to what I thought was a bigger then my normal store and was disappointed in the selection.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Found this creation at Michael's today!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the skelly, urn, tombstone, moss combo!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I found this at the entrance of my Michael's today:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, double post...


----------

